# موسوعة تصميماتى لقداسة البابا شنودة



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*
  






























 






















​
  






















​
​



 



























​

 





يتبع​*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*


































*​ 
















































































​
*يتبع
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

يتبع
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

يتبع
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

يتبع
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

+++









































































































يتبع​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

يتبع​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

يتبع
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*تصميماتى لذكرى الاربعين
  لنياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
**
أبى وحبيبى قداسة البابا شنودة هتفضل دايما مالى قلوبنا بحبك الكبير 
ومالى آذاننا بكلماتك المعزية المرشدة التى تضيىء
لنا وتعلمنا يامعلم الاجيال
**ذكرى الصديق تدوم الى الابد 




**





*

































*





*






*يتبع
*
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*










*
















































































































*
اشفعلنا ياآبينا الطوباوى أمام عرش النعمة

يتبع
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*
















​ 
**يتبع*ي
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*المجموعة(2)
تصميماتى لذكرى الاربعين
 لنياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

**ذكرى الصديق تدوم الى الابد














































يتبع
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*


















































































































يتبع
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*
























اشفعلنا امام عرش النعمة 
يابابا شنودة

يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*
يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (24 أبريل 2012)

*انتظروا باقى الموسوعة*




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أبريل 2012)

*منتظر​*


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*ميرسى انتظارك يامايكل
ودى جزء من باقى ألبوم تصميماتى لقداسة البابا شنودة*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع

*

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع
*

​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*بى امانة لا اجد تعليق على 
هذة الصور الاكثر من مليون رائع من 
بنوتة بنت المسيح فعلان




*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*
يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*
يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*
يتبع*

​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتـــــبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع*






​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع*
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*يتبع
*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 أبريل 2012)

*
بركة وشفاعة قداسة البابا شنودة مع الجميع
*
​


----------



## tonyturboman (28 مايو 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع
واقترح على الادارة تثبيت الموضوع واضافة المزيد
شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2012)

ربنا يباركك
أجمل تقييم
بركه البابا تحرسك


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2012)

تم التثبيت


----------



## bant el mase7 (29 مايو 2012)

*ميرسى مرورك وتشجيعك ياتونى
وميرسى مرورك وتقييمك وتثبيت الموضوع استاذ النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------

